# Cricket Youth Rifle Review - HausofGuns.com



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Had to to take youngdon's advice and do a review WITH the little one for this. Hope you guys enjoy it, easily my favorite video to do so far thanks to her being in there with me.

http://www.hausofguns.com/2011/05/16/crickett-youth-rifle-review/


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice review with your daughter Eric, I think pink suits you, its just your colour! Don't worry if people laugh at you its ok.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great review ebbs, not bad for an old man!!! HA!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice review ebbs. Those are fantastic little rifles. Kudo's to you for taking the time to teach her the right way.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Nice review with your daughter Eric, I think pink suits you, its just your colour! Don't worry if people laugh at you its ok.


Thanks my friends! It was fun to do AND edit. I get so much joy from being with her and the fact that she WANTS to go along and bring "her" rifle is icing on the cake.

And Matt, I honestly don't care what the rifle looks like if the thing can shoot! So feel free to make fun of me all you want, my wife gives me a hard time too.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ebbs said:


> And Matt, I honestly don't care what the rifle looks like if the thing can shoot! So feel free to make fun of me all you want, my wife gives me a hard time too.


No that was all I'm done, I can't make to much fun of you Eric for spending time with your daughter good on you.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now if you start wearing pink to match it all bets are off.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Ebbs Only Real Men Arent Afraid to Wear Pink! Other than Sideways Glance here and there whats that going to hurt? If My Daughter Wanted Pink Camo that is what she would get! Great Job on the Review Man!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You keep telling yourself that Richard!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Ebbs Only Real Men Arent Afraid to Wear Pink! Other than Sideways Glance here and there whats that going to hurt? If My Daughter Wanted Pink Camo that is what she would get! Great Job on the Review Man!!


As coyotes don't see color the same as we do pink camo would probably work just fine as long as it(or any color) was not washed with UV brighteners and/or a perfumed detergent.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

My favorite one yet.... good on ya, mate!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriously My favorite Color is Camo, I Never really pay much attention to color as long as it doesnt Clash! I am OK with it, 99 percent of the time I have some sort of camo on if nothing but a cap. The Other 1% of the time I Am Wishing I had Camo on! But I dont think someone is LIMP Wristed just Because they have Pink or any other color on. Color has nothing to do with Being a Man, Your Actions Speak Way Louder than what your wearing.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good review Ebbs my Grandson wants one now in grape!!! Any time with youn guns in the outdoors enjoying our love is insurance of its future. Thanks will continue to enjoy your reviews. I not sure but I dont think you can get a pink Sightron yet! Ha!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Good review Ebbs my Grandson wants one now in grape!!! Any time with youn guns in the outdoors enjoying our love is insurance of its future. Thanks will continue to enjoy your reviews. I not sure but I dont think you can get a pink Sightron yet! Ha!


HA! Nice, Rodney! Pink Sightron. We do however have a guy here in Greeley who does Duracoat in Pink.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Wonder Does it come in Grape Camo?? Ebbs the best way to teach our children is by example man! Great Job on the review, My youngest daughter takes as many deer as I do every year, although she is married and has two children of her own she has not forgot what I taught her as a child and is now Passing it down to my Grandsons and Granddaughters. She is taking my oldest Daughters Children Hunting Also and took two deer with them along, Man they are Hooked bigtime all they talk about and my oldest daughters Husband is a non hunter Hopefully he will get there because the Kids Love It!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Good Job Ebbs----Thanks for sharing----sb


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> I Wonder Does it come in Grape Camo?? Ebbs the best way to teach our children is by example man! Great Job on the review, My youngest daughter takes as many deer as I do every year, although she is married and has two children of her own she has not forgot what I taught her as a child and is now Passing it down to my Grandsons and Granddaughters. She is taking my oldest Daughters Children Hunting Also and took two deer with them along, Man they are Hooked bigtime all they talk about and my oldest daughters Husband is a non hunter Hopefully he will get there because the Kids Love It!!


Thats fantastic to hear.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's great to hear Richard, although I have to say, you don't look that old.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great job once again Ebbs!! Great to see you're getting the kids out to enjoy and learn about guns and the outdoors !! My Dad did the same for me and I've been passing it on to my nieces and nephews. Love the reviews !!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Rock on Ebbs! The little Ebbster did awesome. Very happy you did this review, cause my daughter is getting her first crickett real soon! Ty


----------

